# Short Term Accomodation



## ckay1122 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello,

This forum has proven to be very helpful as I make the move to Johannesburg. I am looking for accomodation in Johannesburg for 3-4 months. What are other's experiences in finding short term accomodation in safe neighborhoods that are accessible by public transportation. What types of housing are preferable i.e. rental furnished, unfurnished, sublet? What price ranges to expect? What neighborhoods are good? From overseas are there any reliable agencies, forums to use to find housing. (Google is great but also random). 

Thank you so much!!!


----------

